# Problème avec ENTOURAGE



## bouba74b (21 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,
voici le problème que j'ai depuis aujourd'hui(21/04/2008 vers 14h00) :
Lorsque je lance l'application ENTOURAGE j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :
  Erreur ----------------------------------------------------------------------
     because authentication to back server is too long

  Explication -----------------------------------------------------------------
     Impossible de récupérer le courrier.
     Nom du compte : "Mail de xxxx"

  Error: -17900
Important : j'ai 3 autres comptes qui fonctionne parfaitement bien depuis ce même  
                   logiciel ENTOURAGE

Mon Système : IMac OS X 10.5.2
                        ENTOURAGE : Vers. 11.4.0
                          Emplacement :    /Applications/Microsoft Office 2004/Microsoft Entourage
Modification entre le moment où ça fonctionnait et le moment où ça ne fonctionnait plus :
 - Installation de Carbon Copy Cloner.app (Vers. 3.1) 
 - Création d'un clone sur un disque Externe
 -puis Eteindre le système et redémarrer depuis le disque externe (Système Cloné)
    et c'est là que le problème avec ENTOURAGE a commencé.

J'ai donc redémarrer depuis le système original et là même problème avec ENTOURAGE

Actions faites :
- Reconstruction de la base de données de ENTOURAGE --> même problème 
- Suppression et création du compte "xxxx" dans ENTOURAGE  --> même problème
 - Modification du mot de passe chez le fournisseur "orange" et mise à jour dans 
    l'application ENTOURAGE  --> Même problème

Une idée serait la bienvenue
 Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## Aliboron (21 Avril 2008)

bouba74b a dit:


> j'ai 3 autres comptes qui fonctionne parfaitement bien depuis ce même logiciel ENTOURAGE


Tes trois autres comptes "qui fonctionnent" sont chez le même hébergeur (wandoo/orange) ou pas ? De toute évidence, il semble s'agir d'un refus de l'hébergeur, donc on peut estimer que non. Tu peux faire des essais avec Mail ou Thunderbird, pour vérifier... 

A tout hasard, vérifie aussi que les DNS sont bien renseignés dans le panneau de préférences "Réseau", cela pourrait expliquer le délai "trop long" pour l'identification sur le serveur.


[MàJ] : regarde aussi par là


----------



## bouba74b (21 Avril 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Tes trois autres comptes "qui fonctionnent" sont chez le même hébergeur (wandoo/orange) ou pas ? De toute évidence, il semble s'agir d'un refus de l'hébergeur, donc on peut estimer que non. Tu peux faire des essais avec Mail ou Thunderbird, pour vérifier...
> 
> A tout hasard, vérifie aussi que les DNS sont bien renseignés dans le panneau de préférences "Réseau", cela pourrait expliquer le délai "trop long" pour l'identification sur le serveur.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OUI, absolument. mes 3 autres comptes sont chez Orange et fonctionnent parfaitement.
J'ai fait une tentative avec *Mail* et j'ai obtenu :
*"Erreur détectée par le serveur : La connexion au serveur « pop.orange.fr » 
     sur le port 110 a expiré."
*
* Je ne sais quoi en penser. Peut-être y a t'il un problème chez Orange!*
Je verrai demain si cela continue ou pas.Je ne manquerai pas de mettre à jour cette discussion.

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## bouba74b (22 Avril 2008)

Voilà, comme promis, je reviens donner des nouvelles.

Malheureusement le problème reste entier. J'ai essayé(comme certains semblent l'avoir fait) de me connecter sur le serveur de wanadoo mais mes utilisateurs ont du être effacés lorsque je suis passé sur Orange. Donc essai non concluant.

Quelqu'un a t'il une piste?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2008)

il y a divers sujets très actifs qui abordent ca

autre exemple
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4653280#post4653280

Cette semaine ca semble etre lié à un souci coté  wanamoo norange ( ce qui semble t il est reconnu par norange)


Note du modo : Bon, en tout cas, ce sujet n'a pas sa place dans "Applications, on déménage !


----------



## bouba74b (22 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a divers sujets très actifs qui abordent ca
> 
> autre exemple
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4653280#post4653280
> ...



Merci pour ton information. J'ai tout lu avec attention.
Malheureusement mon problème est toujours présent toujours sur le même compte alors que 4 autres comptessur le même fournisseur Orange, fonctionnent parfaitement bien.
Je n'y comprends plus rien!!!


----------



## bouba74b (22 Avril 2008)

Me revoilà pour donner de novelles nouvelles.

ÇA FONCTIONNE.  Pourquoi?  Je ne sais pas du tout.

Peut-être un problème chez Orange.

En tout cas, rien n'a été modifiésur mon système
*
Merci à tout ceux qui ont passé du temps pour m'aider.*


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2008)

comme déjà indiqué c'est -c'était - un probleme reconnu par Orange.

D'autres fils laissent penser que Orange a redressé la situation


----------



## Nioche (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 
je voudrais installer entourage. Je vais donc dans l'inscription en ligne pour créer un compte. Lorsqu'il me demande pour la seconde fois mon adresse de messagerie, je ne sais pas si je dois fournir de nouveau mon adresse hotmail. Puisdque mon but et de créer une nouvelle adresse sur entourage avec le nom de la cie que je s'y en train d'ouvrir? Quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse. Merci d'avance....à très vite.


----------



## Aliboron (29 Janvier 2009)

Nioche a dit:


> je voudrais installer entourage. Je vais donc dans l'inscription en ligne pour créer un compte. Lorsqu'il me demande pour la seconde fois mon adresse de messagerie, je ne sais pas si je dois fournir de nouveau mon adresse hotmail. Puisque mon but et de créer une nouvelle adresse sur entourage avec le nom de la cie que je s'y en train d'ouvrir ?


Désolé, je ne comprends pas très bien la situation que tu es en train d'essayer de décrire. Peux-tu donner plus de détails ? En particulier qu'appelles-tu exactement "inscription en ligne" ?

Normalement, on ne fait rien "en ligne", la création d'un compte de messagerie se fait via le menu "Outils" > "Comptes..." Décris précisément (sans donner d'informations personnelles) ce que tu fais à partir de là, et ce que tu observes en retour.


----------



## Nioche (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour Bernard, 
Donc après avoir essayer plusieurs fois par la voie outils....oar laquelle ceci echoue tjrs puisque je ne saisi pas vraiment les info qu'il me demande de remplir.
Cette fois, j'ai donc entrepris de faire une inscription en ligne (que je trouve lorsque j'ouvre entourage, je clique sur entourage dans ma barre d'outils en haut en gauche et l'inscription en ligne est proposer.
Mais maintenant que je remplie ce formulaire, il ne veut pas reconnaitre mon ID de produit (PID, non valide), je reproduit pourtant le bon num. C'est une licence non piratée...donc..
Je veux bien essayer de nouveau via outils ...mais à chaque fois j'ai echouée.
Merci


----------



## Nioche (29 Janvier 2009)

J'ai une idée..., j'avais installé au début une licence qui n'était oas la mienne et du coup, il ne reconnais peut-être pas mon  nouvel entourage.
Je pourrais eventuellement supprimer entourage et l'installer de nouveau.
Est ce que cela fonctionnerai ?
Puisque quand je vais dans outils / compte / Nouveau/ il m'indique encore le nom de la personne qui m'avais donné sa licence.

Ceci dit, à quel moment puis-je creer un nouvelle adresse, qui ne soit pas ma perso hotmail, mais une professionelle sur mac ou...peu importe, mais pas ma personnelle ???


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

et ben voià
c'est la reponse
il y a trace de l'ancienne licence  et donc refus de la nouvelle
( ce qui est logique)

d'ailleurs cela laisse songeur car normalement tu n'as PAS besoin de nouvelle liccence puisque l'entourage est déjà installé

maintenant si c'est un AUTRE entourage ( ce que tu ne dis pas) il faut proprement désinstaller  celui d'avant
le desinstalleur est fourni
(desinstallera office)

edit
et toujours un doute
tu parles de quoi 
du logiciel entourage
ou d'adresse email?


----------



## Nioche (29 Janvier 2009)

J eparle bien du logiciel entourage.
J'essaie 2/3 trucs et je reviens vers vous si ça ne fonctionne pas.
Merci à tous les 2 en tout cas.
Nioche


----------



## Nioche (29 Janvier 2009)

Entourage me demande maintenant que je souscrive à un abonnement premium sur hotmail.
Hummmm, maouis, pourquoi ???? c'est bizarre toutes ces choses qu'ils demandent


----------



## Nioche (29 Janvier 2009)

Ok, j'ai trouvé les réponses.
Il est hors de question que je paye quoi que ce soit à Hotmail; le meiux est donc que je me créer une nouvelle adresse sous Gmail, uniquement pour ma Cie. De la je vais créer un nouveau compte et tout devrait focntionner.
Quelqu'un peut me confirmer tout ça, et puis si une ou deux recommandations sont nécessaires, je suis preneuse.
Bon pars au travail et je m'y recolle au retour.


----------



## Aliboron (29 Janvier 2009)

J'ai un peu de mal à suivre toutes ces aventures. Mais bon, l'inscription via le menu "Aide" sur le site Microsoft ne présente aucun intérêt particulier (ça a déjà été débattu à de nombreuses reprises) on n'est pas sous Windows, il n'y a pas d'activation ou système du genre. D'ailleurs pour ce que j'en sais même quand on y arrive, c'est inutile, ils ne s'en servent pas, même pas pour envoyer des pubs. 

En ce qui concerne les comptes Hotmail, cela a aussi été débattu, les nouveaux comptes ne peuvent pas être activés en POP, sauf à prendre un abonnament payant, comme tu as pu le constater.

Gmail est très bien dans le genre et n'a pas ces contraintes. Après, pour ce qui est de laisser ses messages professionnels en permanence à disposition d'une multinationale, le choix entre Microsoft et Google est certainement délicat


----------



## Nioche (30 Janvier 2009)

Salut, c'est encore moi.
Voilà où j'en suis :
J'ai créer une nouvelle adresse sous Gmail. 
J'ouvre donc entourage, je vais dans outis/comptes/nouveau/
et là commence le début de mes difficultés :
- je ne sais pas quel type de serveur est gmail. Pop ou...
ensuite :
-nom du compte ? mon nom perso, le pseudo de mon adresse gmail ??
- ID du compte ?
- Serveur POP ? gmail ?
-envoi des courrier SMTP ? je ne sais pas ce que c'est.


----------



## Nioche (30 Janvier 2009)

:


----------



## Aliboron (30 Janvier 2009)

Gmail est un compte qui se consulte normalement via Webmail (c'est à dire via Safari, directement sur le site) 

On peut éventuellement le paramétrer pour pouvoir récupérer ses messages en POP (ou en IMAP). Il faut pour cela aller dans l'onglet Paramètres sur leur site et faire les réglages en conséquence. En cas de besoin, ne pas hésiter à consulter l'aide.

Une fois que c'est fait, il faut paramétrer Entourage selon les instructions qu'ils donnent. Une fois que c'est fait, ça fonctionne très bien


----------



## Nioche (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour Bernard, 
et oui, encore moi.
Alors, ok j'ai tout installé, sauf que je peux envoyer des messages mais pas en envoyer.
J'ai pourtant bien parametré comme ils l'indiquent sur gmail (m^me les options avancées), j'ai reessayé plusieurs fois, avec des variantes, rien n'a l'air d'y faire.


----------



## Aliboron (30 Janvier 2009)

Nioche a dit:


> .../... je peux envoyer des messages mais pas en envoyer.../...


----------



## Nioche (30 Janvier 2009)

Je peux recevoir des messages mais je ne peux pas en envoyer.


----------



## Nioche (30 Janvier 2009)

"Le courrier n'a pas pu être envoyé. Le serveur pour le compte "...." à retourné l'erreur. "......http....bin...." 
Votre nom d'utilisateur/mot de passe sont peut-être incorrects. Voulez-vous entrer de nouveau votre mot de passe ?"

J'ai pourtant tout revérifier. Je ne vois pas d'où peut provenir l'erreur.
Je reçois bien les message. :hein:
Si Bernard ou quelqu'un d'autre à une petite idée, merci d'avance.
Nioche


----------



## Aliboron (30 Janvier 2009)

Revois tes paramétrages. Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que chez moi ça fonctionne. Ci-dessous une copie de mes paramétrages :







Remarque, je constate qu'entre-temps, j'ai modifié le port SMTP pour "587" au lieu de "465" et ça marche aussi. Donc, ça te fait deux pistes


----------



## Nioche (1 Février 2009)

Bonsoir Bernard, 
je vais tenter tes pistes et tout recommencer à zéro, j'espère que ça fonctionnera.
Merci pour tes conseils.
à +, Nioche


----------



## michelgou (27 Mars 2009)

je ne suis pas bon en informatique !
j'ai entourage dont je suis très satisfait.
mais je voudrais recevoir mes mails "yahoo" sur entourage , en plus d'Orange.
comment configurer Yahoo?
ID du compte?
pop?
smtp?
merci de m'aider !
macbook OSX 10.4.11


----------



## Aliboron (27 Mars 2009)

michelgou a dit:


> mais je voudrais recevoir mes mails "yahoo" sur entourage , en plus d'Orange.
> comment configurer Yahoo ?


Le plus simple n'est-il pas de suivre les indications données dans l'aide de Yahoo ? Et si oui, à partir de quel point les choses ne se passent-elles pas comme prévu ?


----------

